# Roman Rooms



## EVH (Jun 15, 2010)

Roman Rooms is very confusing to me. I understand the concept but how does it work to help you memorize your blindfold solving? I have read the BLD memory methods thread as well as quite a few other websites. Can anyone explain it?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 15, 2010)

How about http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=254635#post254635?


----------

